# Cobalt Ate Moss



## athiker04 (Nov 15, 2013)

So I just put my two Cobalts into their new 29 gallon viv a couple of days ago. This morning I walked by the tank and noticed that one of my frogs had a big piece of moss stuck in it's mouth. It was big enough to be hanging out of both sides of it's mouth, like a chunk the size of a cricket. 

Well, I was pretty horrified so I tried to grab the frog and see if I could help it get the moss out of it's mouth but of course it kept hopping away and by the time I could get it the moss had been swallowed.

The tank has a ton of leaf litter in it but I seeded it with springtails and isopods so the frogs are always rooting around below the layer hunting microfauna. I guess this is how it got hold of the moss.

Now I'm really worried that my frog's digestive tract will become impacted and it will die. 

Anyone else experienced this? What happened to the frog?

Thanks for any comments.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Chances are that he will pass the moss without issue. I don't think there is anything you can do at this point but wait and see. Maybe make sure he has a little dish of water for soaking if he wants it. Keep an eye on him for possible prolapse if he starts straining to pass the moss.


----------



## Adam (Nov 8, 2013)

He will be fine. He should pass it with no issues.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Don't panic, not a whole lot you can do at this point.

You may want to source some Amphibian Ringers Solution as Frogface mentioned, sometimes when frogs eat other organics, they can develop a prolapse. And ARS can prove useful in this situation.


----------



## athiker04 (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks for the comments and suggestions. Hopefully I freaked out over nothing. It's been a bit over a day now and the frog seems totally fine. It was a feeding day and when I put the flies in this morning she really went after them, so the appetite seems fine.

I'll continue to keep an eye on it but so far so good.

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------

